

3D Scaffold of Rat Heart Cells Beats Synchronously (video) - mhb
http://www.sciencefriday.com/videos/watch/10230

======
mhb
More:
[http://www.opa.medicine.arizona.edu/newsroom/releaseText.cfm...](http://www.opa.medicine.arizona.edu/newsroom/releaseText.cfm?storyID=1703)

